

Ask HN: What security software/configurations do you use? - ReverendBayes

Would like your opinions and information on best practices/software/os for a home LAN.  Also, do you use traffic monitoring sofware?
======
drRoflol
For five (I think) years I've used nothing but ZoneAlarm, no antivirus, no
spyware-removal-tools. And - as far as I know - I've never had a single
virus/trojan. Being a geek surfing the net is something i do every day, and a
lot of it, but my belief is that as long as you're carefull, you're OK.

